# tylan 50 once or 2x a day?



## susie (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm going to call my vet tomorrow and see about getting some naxcel but in the meantime, is Tylan 50 given once or twice a day -- (.5 cc's)

thanks--
Susie


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

bump sorry I don't know


----------



## stacy adams (Oct 29, 2007)

From Fiasco Farm...

Drug Name:

Tylosin- 200 mg/ml


Brand Names:

* Tylan 200
* Tylosin 200mg Injection

* For treatment of:
o Effective against mycoplasma, chlamydia, rickettsia.
o Used for upper respiratory infections and some forms of enteritis.
o Used for mycoplasma arthritis in young kids
* Goat dose: SQ Injection
o 1 ml per 20 lbs. once a day for 5 days.
* Milk withholding time: 8 days
* Notes:
o Tylan injections can very be painful. (we never use it for this reason)


----------



## susie (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks-- i got Nuflor today from the vet $$$

Susie


----------



## stacy adams (Oct 29, 2007)

Yea, that stuff isn't cheap! :/


----------



## susie (Oct 28, 2007)

Well if it does the job I'm ok with it-- It's good for another year and a half, so if ANYTHING gets the sniffles i'll use it ! LOL


----------

